# WEIRD Games!



## OtakuMan (Feb 15, 2007)

So you think you've seen freaky ass games with titles such as WarioWare, eh?

Well what about Stretch Panic?

Or maybe the weirdness that is Gitaroo Man?

Parappa the Rapper is WEIRD!

Sure the common theme is that they come from Japan, but I'm sure there are weird American or European weird games as well... just can't think of them at the moment.

So what are YOUR favorite "Weird" games?  The stuff that makes you go, "WHAT?!"

Let's hear 'em!

~Otaku-Man


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 15, 2007)

Katamari Damacy speaks for itself.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 15, 2007)

I do love Gitarooman and the Parappa-Lammy series...

...eh, I'm not really sure what qualifies as a "weird" game anymore.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 15, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> ...eh, I'm not really sure what qualifies as a "weird" game anymore.



When an average American hipster can call it "gay", it's weird to some extent.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 15, 2007)

Dynasty Warriors.


The weird thing is, it keeps selling.
Someone plz explain?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 15, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Dynasty Warriors.
> 
> 
> The weird thing is, it keeps selling.
> Someone plz explain?



Eh, I have a friend who always tries to get us to play that when we come over his place. Incidentally, his favorite games are Manhunt, Soul Calibur III using only a *single* made-up character, and a favorite former game of his? Incoming...Dreamcast.

Yekk.


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 15, 2007)

I haven't played it myself, but vib-ribbon looks stunningly bizarre.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 15, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I haven't played it myself, but vib-ribbon looks stunningly bizarre.



Aww, I know.

I've been wanting for that for a while. Apparently there was a sequel called Vib-ripple where you would jump off of uploaded pictures or something similar. I couldn't find much info on that, though.

Also, apparently mob-ribbon (or whatever xp) was a 'spiritual' sequel where you would put in kanji in a text file and have to write it to the music or something similar. Intewesting.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 15, 2007)

Vib Ribbon's pretty good, but it does tend to get repetitive after more than a few minutes.

One of my favourite bizarre games is Tombi (or Tomba as it was called everywhere but Europe) - guide a pink-haired caveman around a colourful world, banishing the Evil Pigs by jumping on their backs (and, my wife says, humping them to death - and while this is technically true it's not exactly a good image).


----------



## Jelly (Feb 15, 2007)

XD

Friggin' Tombi.

Well, how was Vib-ribbon with other CDs popped in? Did it mesh well, or was it mostly hit or miss?


----------



## DavidN (Feb 15, 2007)

Most of the time, the course generated didn't fall on the beat or characteristics of the song in any way at all, which made it a bit of an exercise in trying to ignore the song and concentrate just on the visuals... strangely enough, it seemed that songs like Dragonforce's warp nine arpeggiating produced extremely gentle courses, whereas soothing ballads generated twisting Escheresque nightmares that I would fail at almost instantly.


----------



## Kiniel (Feb 15, 2007)

Bubble Bobble and Pac-Man always kind of freaked me out.  Something about strangely-shaped... things running through mazes trying to eat stuff before they themselves are eaten.

Also, this Gamecube game (that I've never played) called Cubivore.  _That_ game looks absolutely _freaky_.


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 15, 2007)

There was a game called " Irritated Stick" that game looked really weird. Anyway, on Destiny Warriors...I have no idea why it keeps selling like it does! It's a repeatitve game and sadly I keep playing Destiny Warriors 3 when I'm bored.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

yo vgm thas dynasty not destiny warriors and i feel yah on that one. i too play them all the time. i just love button mashers like that and thas why i love the 2 samarai warriors games as well. i play samarai warriors 2 all the time. it aint weird or repetetive like the other games, this one is alot better in every aspect of its being but in terms of how weird the whole darn series is i too cannot figure out how they sell so much.


personally i find the game novadrome for the xbox live arcade to be very weird in terms of the actual storyline, but then who needs a good storyline when it comes to vehicular combat?


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 16, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> yo vgm thas dynasty not destiny warriors and i feel yah on that one. i too play them all the time. i just love button mashers like that and thas why i love the 2 samarai warriors games as well. i play samarai warriors 2 all the time. it aint weird or repetetive like the other games, this one is alot better in every aspect of its being but in terms of how weird the whole darn series is i too cannot figure out how they sell so much.
> 
> 
> personally i find the game novadrome for the xbox live arcade to be very weird in terms of the actual storyline, but then who needs a good storyline when it comes to vehicular combat?



-laughs- Yeah your right! It is Dynasty not Destiny! Gimme a break. It's past midnight where I am and I'm almost passing out from shear exhaustion. Thanks for the correction though. Man, do I wish these forums had spell check.


----------



## Os (Feb 16, 2007)

Yay! I'm the first to say it! 

"Feel the Magic" on DS!
I still haven't tried "The Rub Rabbits" is it just as bizarre?


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 16, 2007)

The Sims.
I mean, like, WTF dude.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 16, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> There was a game called " Irritated Stick" that game looked really weird.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that game was actually based on a real life gameshow where you had to navigate a stick through a maze without getting shocked.


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 16, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting shocked you say? Sounds like a lot of fun! It sounds like that one game where you and three of your friends, holds onto a controller and if you don't release the controller when the buzzer sounds or to early you get shocked. What we won't play for fun.


----------



## Earn_BlackHeart (Feb 16, 2007)

Super Mario Brothers... 

mushrooms? eh... okay. <D


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 16, 2007)

"Psi Ops", "Run Like Hell"

Games that play like action movies, complete with the over-the-top sound track, horrible acting, and extreamly predictable story.

Those are wierd to me. -.-


----------



## Lvx (Feb 16, 2007)

Billy Hatcher.

I mean... Whoa.


----------



## TacoTai (Feb 16, 2007)

Loco Roco for the PSP

All the pretty colors make it seem drug induced


----------



## RailRide (Feb 18, 2007)

It's not weird to me since it meshed with my primary hobby, but *Densha De Go!* (Let's go by Train!) probably qualifies as such to the average gamer. It's an arcade-y train simulator--you run commuter trains in Japan. You play as the motorman (not the conductor, as most Westerners misinterpret) who actually operates the train, and staying as close as possible to the schedule is the object.

You might say, "where's the fun in that? All the steering is done for you", but the game is a _lot_ tougher than it sounds on the surface. The game has seen at least three sequels in the arcade alone, and has been made for practically every Japanese-originated console except for the GBA and DS (so far)

I have the game on the Saturn, Dreamcast and PC, and I know why it's so hard (explanation available by request) 

---PCJ


----------



## Ultraviolet (Feb 18, 2007)

Monster Party - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Party

Said to have inspired  Silent Hill's  change between the 'normal world' and the 'dark world'

And hell,...  you fight things like giant cats in baskets, onion rings and bouncing prawn.


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 18, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> I have the game on the Saturn, Dreamcast and PC, and I know why it's so hard (explanation available by request)



Why is it so hard?


----------



## RailRide (Feb 18, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> RailRide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the surface, it _seems_ easy--if arriving on time is good, than arriving early must be even better, right? So, the temptation is to throw all self-control out of the window and run wide open to the next station.

*But...*

Arriving early not only nets you no bonus points, it screws you royally since you will be closer to the preceding train, _but you don't get any additional time to make it to the next station_. Which means as you depart the present station, you will start to catch up to the train ahead of you, and you'll get skewered by yellow and even red signals. Arriving late for a station subtracts from your points every second you're overdue, and when your score hits zero, game over.

To get through any particular round of _Densha De Go!_, you have to run the train such that you come to a stop at your next scheduled station properly (meaning you get some kind of point bonus):
--no more than 5 seconds early (preferably less than 3 seconds), and no later than the indicated time
--no more than one meter short of or beyond the stop marker at the end of the station, _without_ applying power once you have entered the station.

Since a train is an extremely heavy vehicle that responds very slowly to control inputs (compared to a car), you are actually steering the train--not within it's guideway, but within a very narrow moving window (5 seconds or so) of time. Only on express runs do you get any indication of how you're doing before you reach your next scheduled stop, as the stations you bypass _also_ have specific times you are to pass their markers (don't be late for these either) 

There is supposedly a playable demo of the Windows version available through a link on the game's Wikipedia page. I haven't checked it since I already have demos for several of the versions

---PCJ


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 20, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Arriving early not only nets you no bonus points, it screws you royally since you will be closer to the preceding train, _but you don't get any additional time to make it to the next station_.



That must be why IRL, the train I take in the mornings will wait just outside the station when it gets to the next stop a bit early.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bad Dudes.

'Nuff said, I think.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> That must be why IRL, the train I take in the mornings will wait just outside the station when it gets to the next stop a bit early.



Possibly...in NY City, bus drivers cannot arrive too early at their destination (or a timepoint where a dispatcher is there to record the comings and goings of buses), as the assumption is that the driver was bypassing customers. In your case, the wait probably is for the purpose of scheduling, although the extreme precision of Densha De Go! is tied to the real-life commuter trains over in Japan--engineers are allowed only _six minutes_ worth of late arrivals (excluding delays they have no control over, I assume )during their entire careers.

---PCJ


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 24, 2007)

Chou Aniki! series (Super Big Brother) = gay men shooter!

Parodius series = scantly clad women shooter!


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 25, 2007)

Black & White.

The Creature part of it. My little bastard of a Wolf shat on someones house when procedded to throw rocks (not over his shoulder, but actually at them) at the village. When I slapped the dude it said he wouldn't be as curious :?
It's still damn fun though.
WORSHIP ME OR I'LL THROW ROCKS AT YOU!


----------



## Azul (Apr 12, 2007)

rez, really, people, how can you miss that?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 12, 2007)

Halo, is such a weird game


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 12, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The Sims.
> I mean, like, WTF dude.



that game i used to play a lot but it got really bornig so i quit [playing that stuff


----------



## PuppyJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Elebits! Apparently you can lift houses later in the game according to the game's box! XD The Elebits is just a weird concept that actually works. Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 13, 2007)

PuppyJ said:
			
		

> Elebits! Apparently you can lift houses later in the game according to the game's box! XD The Elebits is just a weird concept that actually works. Never seen anything like it before.



XD


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 13, 2007)

wierd games huh?

lets start with pirate vikings and knights. imagine 1000 ad vikings, 1300's knights and 1600's pirates all duking it out for the same damn island in a crazy free for all. its REALY strange but can be a blast.

the battlegrounds. its just the concept thats odd. its a revelutionary war shooter and bayonets rule. basically you lift your musket, shoot and say "no wait! stay there while i take 4 minutes to reload, i'll get you the next shot i promise!". 

rag doll kung fu. 2d action game where you make a guy punch and kick by clicking and dragging on him. realy odd...

finally the most wierd game of all time! pacman. seriously! its a pizza running around eating dots, berries and ghosts!


----------



## DPAK (Apr 14, 2007)

Elite Beat Agents. That game has so many hilarious WTF?! moments... And the whole premise is bizzarre. Seriously, government agents that help better people's lives through music? I wish!


----------



## sgolem (Apr 14, 2007)

Rayman: Raving Rabbits

...And the Wario Ware series...

I suppose when you have a bunch of mini-games lumped together in a neat package, you're just asking for a story or presentation that's out there.  I guess some developers just took that perspective and ran with it... Hooooboy....


----------



## DPAK (Apr 14, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Rayman: Raving Rabbits
> 
> ...And the Wario Ware series...
> 
> I suppose when you have a bunch of mini-games lumped together in a neat package, you're just asking for a story or presentation that's out there.Â Â I guess some developers just took that perspective and ran with it... Hooooboy....



Much love for Raving Rabbids. And to WarioWare: Smooth Moves. The dancing dogs and cats made fora very fun experience. Not to mention the funny explanations for the poses in that phony accent.


----------



## Mintywolf (Apr 14, 2007)

LEMMINGS!!!!

<3

And I mean oldschool Lemmings here.  Tiny pixellated green-haired rodents in blue smocks toddling off cliffs.


----------



## PuppyJ (Apr 14, 2007)

Super Paper Mario! It's so whacky. Algebra floating in the sky? A villainous geek? It's awesome I tell you.


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 14, 2007)

Bishi Bashi Special. The greatest and at the same time oddest party game I ever played. In what other game do you get to control a bride as she throws a pie down the church over the guests at her wedding?


----------



## DavidN (Apr 14, 2007)

I just played Bishi Bashi Special for the first time last week! It's even more insane than I'd thought - like a game version of the TV programme "Banzai", complete with the Japanese voice-over announcing the winner.

And Lemmings... I can't think of any other game which has driven me quite so mad. I actually wrote up a guide for "Oh no! More Lemmings", the semi-sequel, but I still haven't completed the original.


----------



## Wolfblade (Apr 14, 2007)

Go! Go! Hypergrind! was awesomely weird. Mix spumco, a standard skateboard game, and random graphic cartoon violence and you get something bizarrely engaging.


----------



## Esplender (Apr 15, 2007)

Off the top of my head, there was the Bishi-Bashi series and Incredible Crisis. They were fuckin' awesome!


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Apr 15, 2007)

DPAK said:
			
		

> Elite Beat Agents. That game has so many hilarious WTF?! moments... And the whole premise is bizzarre. Seriously, government agents that help better people's lives through music? I wish!



You like that? The japanese predecessor "Osu! Tatake! Ouendan!" Was even better for weirdness. XD I own both Ouendan and EBA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Njv_y2FGc

Final difficulty for the final stage in Ouendan, "Ready Steady Go"
It's harder than the last stage(s) of EBA for me, since it's one long song instead of two shorter ones XD;

Also, my weird game contribution:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlRN3fepvkc

Rhythm Tengoku for the GBA.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 15, 2007)

Sonja Arashi said:
			
		

> DPAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to look at the youtube video... but I have dail-up. And dial-up+youtube= T^T.

But how much weirder could it get? I mean EBA had a freakin LAVA GOLEM that appeared out of nowhere... Not to mention, if you got an X on the Christmas stage, part 1... the picture of the dad that fell out... >.<; 

And another weird game that no one's mentioned... KINGDOM HEARTS! Sure it kicks a**, but it's a very weird concept. Disney meets SquareEnix? And it works? Are we in Bizzaro world?


----------



## DavidN (Apr 15, 2007)

I only got Kingdom Hearts a couple of weeks ago - I was actually very impressed at how they managed to include Donald Duck and Goofy battling the forces of darkness and yet not make it unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 15, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I only got Kingdom Hearts a couple of weeks ago - I was actually very impressed at how they managed to include Donald Duck and Goofy battling the forces of darkness and yet not make it unintentionally hilarious.



I haven't beaten yet... >.<; I need to do that sometime.... But anyway. The game does rock, but it just seems ridiculous. Just wait until you start searching for the dalmations............ Who puts puppies in tiny treasure chests anyway?!


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Apr 18, 2007)

DPAK said:
			
		

> Sonja Arashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there's a level where you help a performer on the way to a concert hold in his shit (literally; well, it translates as just a really bad stomach problem, but same thing) so he doesn't get off the subway to use the facilities and arrive late.

There's a level where you help a pottery maker find his inspiration, finding it in a very muscular male ballet dancer, a beautiful girl and a party dj.

You also have a businessman trying to save a schoolgirl (his daughter) from a giant blue mouse/rat. He grows to the size of godzilla to fight it.. XD;

You help a candidate for mayor trample his opponent, who is brainwashing his opponents with hairspray that gives them afros.. 

There's a level where you help a chubby egyptian princess motivate her workers to build a pyramid to lift the curse and make her prettier.

You help two wimpy police officers fight off an invasion of alien robots. XD;

And the equivalent to the "A christmas Present" level is infinitely better. "Ghost Love Story" still makes me want to cry every time. ^^"


----------



## DPAK (Apr 18, 2007)

Sonja Arashi said:
			
		

> Well, there's a level where you help a performer on the way to a concert hold in his shit (literally; well, it translates as just a really bad stomach problem, but same thing) so he doesn't get off the subway to use the facilities and arrive late.
> 
> There's a level where you help a pottery maker find his inspiration, finding it in a very muscular male ballet dancer, a beautiful girl and a party dj.
> 
> ...



LOL. I'd love to play it sometime. But I still say that EBA has the ultimate in weird: The last song you unlock involves a zombie outbreak spread through kissing and the only way to beat the zombie horde is to throw bad peanuts at them. Seriously.


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 18, 2007)

Earthworm Jim!

I mean what the heck? A worm in a robotic suit fighting evil cats!!

That is just weird, but it didn't stop me from playing it 

And as to The Sims, playing god ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Xan_vega (Apr 19, 2007)

Princess Tomato and the Salad Kingdom was the oddest but most brilliant game I ever played. It was the the regular Nintendo. It's puzzles still tend to throw me for a loop.


----------



## Icecat1326 (Apr 19, 2007)

Skull Monkeys. i mean any game that have Beans bean the musical fruit as a song has got to be weird.

also Clay fighter. Gumby on roids and pissed.....weird


----------



## Canard (Apr 19, 2007)

CLAY FIGHTER YES. Opera lady ftw.


----------



## eichiro_shirauna (Apr 19, 2007)

well :

elite beat agents: you want to see weird things?...finish the game and play with the commander X in hard rock and play rock this town (i will renmber that >.>)

all the katamari shit: because katamari in torrents its soo annyoning

neopets games: and i mean neopets ps2 an PSP games really

warioi ware touched!!!: yay *wastes the toilet paper*

thats all


----------



## DPAK (Apr 19, 2007)

Icecat1326 said:
			
		

> Skull Monkeys. i mean any game that have Beans bean the musical fruit as a song has got to be weird.
> 
> also Clay fighter. Gumby on roids and pissed.....weird




I <3 ClayFighter for its sheer goofiness. It pwns.


----------



## Dark-Tigger (Apr 20, 2007)

Kai / Mr. Mosquitto, Elite Beat Agents, Kinetica, Rez ( with it's vibrating block  ) .


----------



## Icecat1326 (Apr 20, 2007)

I <3 ClayFighter for its sheer goofiness. It pwns.
[/quote]


that it did, that it did. =3


----------



## themocaw (Apr 23, 2007)

Ouendan and EBA have a great weirdness quotient (and both are great games, in their own rights), but I still think that, for sheer weirdness, you can't beat Burger Time.  Fighting off sausages using pepper and giant hamburger buns.


----------



## Tundon (Apr 25, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head, there was the Bishi-Bashi series and Incredible Crisis. They were fuckin' awesome!



Incredible Crisis was awesome. The amount of times I finished that game and had swollen fingers and a headache were unbelievable 

Weirdest I've ever played though was definitely BoogeyMan (if I remember the title correctly, probably not), he used the power of farts, boogies and stringy web-like snot to save the day


----------



## Jelly (Apr 25, 2007)

BoogerMan?

BOOOO. 

(He's in a Clayfighter game, too. )

Sheesh, I really hesitate to say any game...uh, well...maybe Super Tempo? That's a pretty strange game. I keep hearing about this Keio Flying Squadron 2...but, it looks like most of the "strange" in that game is probably related to Japanese cultural shtuffs (much like Tempo).


----------



## eichiro_shirauna (Apr 25, 2007)

oh i forgot the most important

PEPSI MAN!!!! and chester cheetah games!!!!


----------



## Esplender (May 14, 2007)

I just remembered... *SKULLMONKEYS*!


----------



## IanKeith (Jun 4, 2007)

NONE of these top this awesome game at my arcade:

MUSCLE MARCH.

I will go get photos and show you people this horrendous schlock, and then have a friend take video of me playing it.


----------



## Draconas___Lucien (Jun 4, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm the first to say it!
> 
> "Feel the Magic" on DS!
> I still haven't tried "The Rub Rabbits" is it just as bizarre?



Yes...It's just as odd as the first one.
Oh and I think Katamari Damacy was the best selling weird game ever.  My friend and I have wasted hours at it, and I can even play the main song from it on the upright bass.


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 4, 2007)

A weird game I'm playing right now is Raze's Hell. You look like a monster and you destroy these stuffed animal like things called Kewletts....here's the catch.....the Kewletts are evil.


----------



## Sentient36 (Jun 6, 2007)

I first thought Pit Fighter was weird and freaky, back in those old, yet awesome Sega Channel days. =P It actually took me quite a few years to figure out the name of that video game, so I'll have to thank TASvideos for having a speed run of it. =)


----------



## IanKeith (Jun 12, 2007)

Ex-nay on the Muscle March game...the arcade got rid of it. Guess it was way too homogay for the kids tehre -- I mean christ on a cracker, you had overly-muscled football players running afoter some random thing that stole their football, chasing them along rainbows and through space cities while making muscle-guy poses to break through walls and then everyone dogpiles on the thief. Ferchrissake, I think I just lisped typing that.


----------



## ToxinMoogle (Jun 20, 2007)

Earthbound  >_>


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 26, 2007)

The TwinBee series.  Enemy ships are mostly foods and plants.  Some of the bosses are very weird, like a giant watermelon slice, a ghost band, and even a sink faucet


----------



## Janglur (Jun 26, 2007)

Thread tl;dr

No, the wierdest games ever:
Monster Party (NES)
Zombie Nation (NES)
Princess TOmato in the Salad Kingdom (NES)
Cho Aniki (series)
Oshaberi Parodius (SNES)


----------



## slyfoxtail (Jul 4, 2007)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Monster Party - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Party
> 
> Said to have inspiredÂ Â Silent Hill'sÂ Â change between the 'normal world' and the 'dark world'
> 
> And hell,...Â Â you fight things like giant cats in baskets, onion rings and bouncing prawn.



l remember monster party! yeah, lt's pretty bizarre, wierdest boss fights ever. l thought the dragon you change into was cool. l did'nt know about the silent hill connection though, lt makes sense when l think about it.

Panic! for the sega cd. now that game is strange. you move completely at random through several "scenes" pressing buttons. some of the consequences for pressing the wrong button is amusing,but the game is so frustrating because everything is so random.there is no method to pick the right button, and if you fail, you,re sent to a different "scene"and if you manage to make it back to the room you were just in, they change the button sequences! l still have no clue how to play that game. truly one of the wierder games out there.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

Did anyone say Cooking Mama? I think thats what it was called, never played it though.


----------



## Demor (Jul 8, 2007)

Pilotwings for the N64 was rather wacky in my eyes ^_^ a good game though but rather wacky...


----------



## McRoz (Jul 8, 2007)

HEIANKYO ALIEN!


----------

